# USJJF Nationals and North American tournaments



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2003)

I was really critical of last years USJJF nationals and I thought very deservingly so, but this year I think they fixed almost every issue that I had.   The weighins were much improved actully having a digital scale was a huge improvement, and brought alot more respectability to event.   The tournament was run so much better.  There was not the dead time that there was last year.  I think the venue was better this year.  I think everything went alot smoother having it be only the USJJF there insted of all the karate people as well.   I think that the turnout for nationals was alot bigger then last year.  I don't have any specifics or anything but it looked like there were alot more people in the event.   I felt the judging was alot more consistent this time.  This time at the event I felt that every ref was consistent with there calls.  I don't think that you can ask anything more then that out of an unpaid ref.  As long as the calls are the same good or bad if they make the same call in the same situation every time no one can complain.  I really felt this was the case this weekend.  Last year I thought that some of the refs were making diffrent calls for diffrent people.  I didn't think that it was on purpose or favoritism just that they wern't consistant in there calls,  Almost all the ref's were the same as last year and I feel that they were all improved.  That being said I think that they need to get together and decied what acceptable levels of face contact is.  I felt that the calls were very diffrent mat to mat.  I am not complaining this time because you knew what refs were going to call what so it you got Dq'd you had no one to blame but yourself.  The only major major issue at the event was the scoring table.  I think the usjjf may need to have train the table help.  There were alot of points that should have been scored that wern't.  Alot of the scores were given to the wrong color and some full houses were missed.  I felt from what I saw the second day, that this was already being taken care of.  I think the refs got some uneserved flack for missing that stuff.  With so much action going in there is no way a ref can keep track of score who has how many ippon and what not.  Well that is all I have to say I just  wanted to give the Usjjf it's due for being good as much as I did for it being bad.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

I remember the issues from last time! I'm glad to hear that they've improved.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2003)

Yep just about everything was much improved.


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2003)

it Was verry Much improved.

I'd also Like to take this Time & Say
I am now a 2 Time 2 Time National Kumite Ju Jitsu Campion
& i took 2nd place in the North American Fights\

Loosing by Dq for not having a Cup.(But I had a Sweet Juji Gatame a.k.a Cross Arm Lock=-)

Thanks again Jdenz for working my corner
& coaching Me on The Mats. 

U Think My Double Leg Body Slam in My 1st Fight
was a 5 or Maybe 4 1/2 LoL

All in all i Had a good Time 

I want To Thank Everyone From Denz Dungeon
Who helped me in my Training......

Jeff,Steve,Bill,Thomas,Jon
& those Who suported Me at home & on the Side Lines
Thanks to Lee for printing Me out all the Info.

I would also Like To Thank My Wife for Never douting
Me & beliveing in me.
She is the Real Champ.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2003)

That's great!


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *That's great! *



thank u verry Much it was a great day.
all The Fighters Were champions & all Gave 110%


----------



## JDenz (Oct 6, 2003)

just a big three but it would have been a touch fall so you would have won right there.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *it Was verry Much improved.
> 
> I'd also Like to take this Time & Say
> ...





 :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *
> 
> :asian: *


:cheers:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

lol Primo you and your smiles


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *lol Primo you and your smiles *


 
 :boing1: :boing1: 
:fart::boing1:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

you know that they are going to yell at you now, I hope you have a cup on


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *you know that they are going to yell at you now, I hope you have a cup on *



I threw The Broke Cup i had in the Trash for 5.

I do have another & will be were it on Tues.

I know T.M.I.
 When U escaped My Roliing Kneebar On Thursday
U did more Damege so in the hope's of More Children 
after my Daughter is born in Feb.

it's Time to put the Family Jewls in fort knock's
im also going to invest in a Thai cup.


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I was really critical of last years USJJF nationals and I thought very deservingly so, but this year I think they fixed almost every issue that I had.   The weighins were much improved actully having a digital scale was a huge improvement, and brought alot more respectability to event.   The tournament was run so much better.  There was not the dead time that there was last year.  I think the venue was better this year.  I think everything went alot smoother having it be only the USJJF there insted of all the karate people as well.   I think that the turnout for nationals was alot bigger then last year.  I don't have any specifics or anything but it looked like there were alot more people in the event.   I felt the judging was alot more consistent this time.  This time at the event I felt that every ref was consistent with there calls.  I don't think that you can ask anything more then that out of an unpaid ref.  As long as the calls are the same good or bad if they make the same call in the same situation every time no one can complain.  I really felt this was the case this weekend.  Last year I thought that some of the refs were making diffrent calls for diffrent people.  I didn't think that it was on purpose or favoritism just that they wern't consistant in there calls,  Almost all the ref's were the same as last year and I feel that they were all improved.  That being said I think that they need to get together and decied what acceptable levels of face contact is.  I felt that the calls were very diffrent mat to mat.  I am not complaining this time because you knew what refs were going to call what so it you got Dq'd you had no one to blame but yourself.  The only major major issue at the event was the scoring table.  I think the usjjf may need to have train the table help.  There were alot of points that should have been scored that wern't.  Alot of the scores were given to the wrong color and some full houses were missed.  I felt from what I saw the second day, that this was already being taken care of.  I think the refs got some uneserved flack for missing that stuff.  With so much action going in there is no way a ref can keep track of score who has how many ippon and what not.  Well that is all I have to say I just  wanted to give the Usjjf it's due for being good as much as I did for it being bad. *



I Think Erni Mcpeek desers all the Credit.
He put together this years Nationals.

He has also held some Great Turnaments
In Lockport N.Y. 

I'm hoping His school will put more shows on
I would like a Shot at My 3rd N.Y. State Championship.

They should Let him host all the Nationals as well.


:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

OHHHHHH I want to have nuts lol.


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *OHHHHHH I want to have nuts lol. *



I know i know blood is for wimps
Ooooooo U wanna breath.

LoL:fart: :fart: :fart:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

lol


----------

